# Naming & Shaming Sources of Spam



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Great information: http://www.spamrankings.net/rankings/2011/05/01/monthly/us/volume/cbl/all/regular/

You can see that Charter Communications is the USA's #1 source of spam. Comcast is #2, #3, #6, and #7.

More info here: http://krebsonsecurity.com/2011/06/naming-shaming-sources-of-spam/


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I'd say there's a difference between 'legitimate' advertising from mainstream companies and what can truly be called Spam.

To me, Spam is the phony drug and Nigerian type junk. I don't think Comcast or Charter originate any of that and I'm not sure they can be blamed if it's just passing through their nodes.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm sure they do originate some of that type of spam. Remember, someone who is sending out spam doesn't necessary know they are. Their system could be used to send it out when they got infected with malware.

Charter themselves isn't doing it, but a customer of theirs with an infected system.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh, yeah, there's a lot of Bots out there for sure.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

dpeters - exactly - bots are pretty common and pose a real danger. My fear is that the spam generation is just a ruse - their "master" could use the bots to launch huge attacks on our infrastructure. Yes - we really are in a cyberwar.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Are we waiting for Skynet to become self-aware? :lol:


----------

